# Painting Plywood



## Bean_counter (Mar 8, 2015)

hey guys this coming weekend I'm starting a "built in" project for my son's room. My question is since this is being painted what plywood would you buy. Would you get pine, seal the knots, then paint. Or would you just skip the pine and buy birch and paint it. Any other species that you would reccomend tnags relatively cheap? I'll be buying from a lumberyard in Friday so this "should" be better than big box stuff. Thoughts?


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

Mike, what I've done is buy the pine, sand it, prime it with Kilz to seal the knots, then paint. It works for me. Tony


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Tony, I was thinking if I went the pine route that id seal with shellac but if kilz works then why not do that right. I think if I went with birch I might get away with not sanding. Depends On the cost for me. I hate sanding lol


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

I understand, me too. I just hit it with a RO sander 100 grit does the just pretty quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

